# Flip Over Recommendation



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

The ice guys are posting a lot on here in the past days and it got me thinking about getting a new shanty. I'm looking for a two man flip over, built in seats, room for storage in either Eskimo, clam or frabill. What would you recommend? I'm gonna buy new and not looking to get the most expensive model, but one that's going to last me years to come. Easy setup, mobility and comfort are on the wish list. Also, are there any local shops that set up a few models to check out before purchase?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Are you going to be fishing just inland or towing it out on erie as well


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

what parts of the state do you live in, so we can direct you to the better shops in your area.

I love my Frabill 2 man flip, the Eskimos are a bit cheaper in price and quality in my opinion and the clams are a bit priceier but their upper end stuff is really nice. One concern is I drive a Subaru wagon and had to sell my bigger nicer Frabill Magnum and downsize to a slightly smaller two man so it would fit in my car, LOL food for thought


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm in northeast Ohio. I've heard the shop in Ravenna usually has some set up. Last year I mainly fished portage lakes, nimi, Moggie and wingfoot. I would love to make it out to the big pond eventually, but that may be down the road. I'm always pulling it so a sled would be nice. I do drive a Ford Fusion, so space in the trunk is an issue for a flip. I have a pop up frabill now, but it's tough to set up in the wind and move around easily.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I think you will be out of luck fitting a 2 am in the trunk of a car. My one man takes up most of the space in my element. If I take the seats out I can fit a 2 man. They are tall and wide. Unless you don't care about closing the trunk.

A 2 man takes up most of the space in a truck bed. Plus they are tough to drag in snow un less you build a smitty sled.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Ya I was worried about that, may have to look at a few new pop ups.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

As fishingful mentioned a 2 man flip will not fit in a car. I can just barely by maybe a 1/4" get my clan pro tc 1 man in the trunk of my impala. 

Have you thought about the suitcase style shantys? A little bit easier to move In but still are like kites.

I've got 3 shantys, a clam x2 ( 170 lbs with no gear so that's my erie shanty),clam pro tc 1 man for solo trips, and a Eskimo 949 pop up for inland fishing with more than just me. Of all of them for my style of fishing I like my 1 man. It's bigger than most 1 mans, about 35 pounds without the seat which I don't use (uncomfortable) use a card chair, I can get all my gear in it and still be light enough to be mobile. 


It's all really personal preference and fishing style and how often people will be going with you


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Eire, my frabill now is a 2 man, so maybe I can try and get a 1 man flip for my solo trips. Last year I went out with people and by myself so I could keep my frabill if I bring someone and use the flip for when I go by myself. As u mentioned it will be a tight fit tho, but my trunk is prob the same size as your Impala.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I did lots of measuring before pulling the trigger. I've got a truck but I was planning on going back to Minnesota so wanted something I could put in car and save $ on gas. I'm disappointed in the new clam products. They are junk. Fabric is all cracked on the inside from freezing after using( happened not even 3 trips after getting it) up on erie where I couldn't let it thaw out before storing, seats uncomfortable, locks on the poles are junk( 1 was broke when I got it) and I've got wear holes in the top of the tarp from the rear support pole rubbing against it. Have other buddies with newer clams and have the same problems. My old x2 besides some burn holes from heaters and seams ripped from freezing in looks brand new. Deff not made like they used to be. My next one will be a different brand.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Justin, like the others stated, you're gonna be hard pressed to fit a 2 man flip in your vehicle. Eskimo's are considered better built than Clam or Frabill. My son, Nathan has a 1 man Eskimo. You're more than welcomed to drive over to see how it fits in your vehicle.

Fishing with you last season, I could see you wanted to be more mobile. The flips are better suited for such.

I like my 2 man Clam Nanook for solo and/or 2-person usage. (It's the best of both worlds... roomy for 1, but adequate for 2).

You can see if my Clam Nanook fits in your vehicle also.

Looking forward to having better results at Nimmy than last season for sure.

In the meantime, keep your Vex's charged and your Auger Blades Sharp.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I won't buy another clam product. We are looking at a otter. I have a pop up and a one man flip. Looking at a 2 man flip for erie maybe a 4 man flip back to back kind.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Otter is by far, THE BEST ice shanties...very good, but very pricey too. If money was no object, I'd jump at getting an Otter in a heartbeat.

For a while, Clam was manufacturing shanties from China. Those China built shanties were a definite down-turn in quality. Think Clam has changed and now making them in good ole USA again.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

You get what you pay for with otters. Quality. I wish they made a 1 man that was the size of other company's 1 mans. I'd jump all over it. 

Fishingful see if you can find an older x4 same as my x2 but back to back. Back then they were quality. They still make the x4 but I wouldn't even take a new clam as a gift after seeing mine after 2 seasons.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

You don't see many for sale in ohio. The ones you do are beat. Mostly from geting beat up on erie. Or someone that wants full price for one that they are tired of draging. Working on geting the quad first then the shanty. My popup works ok for now. I have an eskimo 3 man that's really a 2 man lol

I also need a second vex for this year. The future wife needs one. She caught the bug....as long as I have the big buddy going.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ya hard to find decent used gear around here. 


Ya she looked like she was enjoying herself last year when I talked to you guys on the tire reef at wingfoot...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Erieangler51 said:


> Ya hard to find decent used gear around here.
> 
> 
> Ya she looked like she was enjoying herself last year when I talked to you guys on the tire reef at wingfoot...


After pulling a 26in through the ice on erie she was hooked for sure!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha I think we all are after pulling a hawg eye up through an 8" hole


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Although not preferable, in order to get the type and size you want you may consider getting roof racks and carrying it on top. Did that years ago with my VW Beetle. Another possibility is a small flat trailer to pull behind you. If you are thinking about a quad in the future you're likely going to need one anyway.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

My shappell 2 man flip barely fits in a short bed f150. The mobility of the flips are awesome but when the snow gets deep it gets very heavy! A lot of surface area I guess. As you said Marks b&t in ravenna has a variety of sizes and types set up in the winter. Probably well before the ice gets thick enough to walk on. By the way I'm very happy with the shappell. Thick durable material. A padded bench seat that slides maybe 18" forward and back. I have 2 stadium seats to set on top of it so we have a back rest. They are definitely on the cheaper side $ wise. Only problem I had with it so far is it not being Coleman resistant. Now I have a nice little hole in the door to throw crappie out of.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I was just going to mention Shappell. Their FX series are the flips. I own the Bay Runner. Very good shanties. My 2 cents...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I was looking at the bay runner. What are the pros and cons now that it has been out for a season?. I was just seeing me going for a ride in the wind.....and really "running the bay"


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Why? It's no different than a flip. Only it's nice to not put your electronics on the bare ice or slush. And you don't have to pack snow around your material in the brutal wind. It's a tough shanty.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Minnowhead said:


> Why? It's no different than a flip. Only it's nice to not put your electronics on the bare ice or slush. And you don't have to pack snow around your material in the brutal wind. It's a tough shanty.


I was just wondering. In heavy wind with no snow on the ice the only think that will keep me in place are my feet. I liked the look and features of it.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Any shanty on bare ice in heavy winds will move. If it's windy I'll anchor my flip down. Had it take off from me a few times.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for all of the info guys! I will check out all of those models. I was thinking clam, but maybe I will look at the other brands. I could always use my wife's Kia Sportage and there should be enough room for a larger shanty if I decide to go that route. IBJ I may take up that offer and see if those models fit in my trunk. Really getting some ice fever now and it's not even steel season yet haha!


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Just looked at the bay runner, very nice but defiantly wont fit in my ride.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The otter is awesome but super heavy. The clam products are junk my nanook is a pos. I am probably going to buy an Eskimo myself


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I do like the one man wide Eskimo.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Try Marks in Brady Lake. He has a few for sale Im Sure


----------

